# Ferry stranded off Newfoundland by ice wears down passengers' patience thin



## CougarKing (10 Mar 2015)

Is this one of the waterways the CCG's larger icebreakers should be keeping navigable? Or the maritime traffic in this area is not enough for that effort?

CBC



> *Ice-jammed ferry in strait off Newfoundland wears down passenger patience*
> CBC
> 
> Passengers who have already waited a week or more to board a ferry between northern Newfoundland and southern Quebec are growing increasingly frustrated by sea ice that has filled the Strait of Belle Isle.
> ...


----------

